# Hallie



## J.O.Y. Farm

What is your thoughts?? 

*i know she isn't set up right in that last pic  she was being a ham and this was her first ever time being set up


----------



## AmyBoogie

I'm not great at conformation....I was wrong a lot at the last show I watched. But I think Hallie is beautiful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you 

It's a learning thing  I love to watch classes and mentally place them, depending on the judge I can do pretty well sometimes lol! Others not so much lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie

I tried with the Alpines and Lamanchas at the show on Monday. I was NEVER right about the Alpines...which is especially sad because I have one. The Lamanchas I did a little better. But the judges placed some better based on information I didn't have like ages... I watched one doe that didn't look great conformation wise but really excellent for her age, get placed above younger ones just because she was years older. I have a lot to learn.

And I watched the does all licking each other and the fencing and it freaked me out a little. Watching goats from a herd that is tested and clean, licking on a herd that is suspect.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Was Cliff of Longvu there? 

Yah.. Age plays a part most times... 

Yah.. I always have my pen separate and put tarps up along with sanitizing the pen... We now have our own pen to bring with us... And a tarp to lay on the ground of our pen...


----------



## AmyBoogie

maybe....the name is familiar but I wasn't paying too much attention since we don't have Lamanchas and planning on getting into them. I really wanted to see the Oberhasli class but we had to leave just before they started 

No one there had pens separated and then they all had to leave goats for the full 9 days of the fair. I don't even know how any goats come back healthy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is one of the bigger LaMancha breeders in NE  
Awe that's a bummer!!

A good immune system :shrug: l always am one of the few that takes those extra steps.. 
But, you also get to know people and their herds so you know who you can feel 'safe' near


----------



## Emzi00

I think she needs more depth :laugh: I'm not saying more than that.. Lacie made me feel bad last time I judged... I don't think I got it wrong this time :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She does, but I think she makes up for it in her length! ROFL!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, she is LONG!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She sure is! And the funny thing is she looks even LONGER in person! Lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

She's very nice! Looks like she could use more depth and brisket. But GOSH look at that LENGTH. She's going to do nice for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Danielle  Lol! That's about the first thing I said when Laura took her out! "Gosh she's so long! And big!" She is the same size as Promise already! But Promise was a runt so she has an excuse  lol!
And I knew due to Hallie's lines she would be bigger then Promise..  Cliff's goats look smaller then those with the Kastdemur's lines


----------



## Rusty

She is beautiful-very feminine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you


----------



## HerdQueen

Long doesn't describe her! LLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait to see her in the shows!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!  
I was just gonna say wait till you see her in person!  lol! 
My mom doesn't want to show Jr's any more, but I *think* we will show them at New Boston cause it's close and I don't need a HC.. I'll bring the older gals with me to the other shows


----------



## HerdQueen

After how long and hot and miserable New Boston was this year, I can't say I blame her! But we'll just bring our bathing suits this year, cool off between Sr. and Jr. classes and we'll all be refreshed and ready to continue!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  I don't handle the heat well and just about passed out at the Sunny Sisters show so that's why she said it I think  but she didn't quite say no when I asked about New Boston lol!

Oh she said she was gonna be over there before the Sr does even ended lol!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe I should ask Cliff if I can "borrow" his Longvu (sp) name
for Hallie ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Laura! :ROFL:

Nice to see you around again!  headed out to see her now


----------



## HerdQueen

Laura when that kid was born like a majician's scarf trick?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Laura, how much complaining do you think I'll hear today? We finished the last of the Alfalfa last night lol!


----------



## enchantedgoats

Yah.. I always have my pen separate and put tarps up along with sanitizing the pen... We now have our own pen to bring with us... And a tarp to lay on the ground of our pen...[/QUOTE]
i dont know about you guys but when we do that everyone thinks we are crazy. until i get a call about sore mouth that someone picked up at a fair. biosecurity is key to having return exhibitors. it just ticks me off when supperintendents dont insist on usda poplicy for showing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! We Alta's get weird looks! At new Boston all I did was sanitize the pen.. But we don't pen that close to other people.. Now we have our own pen, and a tarp for the bottom and sides(if need be)


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Skyla  Yes , Erica , it was exactly like that ! ROFL
I bet you wont hear too much complaining, lol 
She is just as happy with anything else , as long as she has her munchies , she's a happy baby  I think the worst of the complaining is over since she realized the milk bar isn't there and she has to make do with what's in front of her


----------



## Trickyroo

Give Hallie baby a kiss for me !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks Skyla  Yes , Erica , it was exactly like that ! ROFL I bet you wont hear too much complaining, lol She is just as happy with anything else , as long as she has her munchies , she's a happy baby  I think the worst of the complaining is over since she realized the milk bar isn't there and she has to make do with what's in front of her


She is doing good with it, promise is off eating leaves instead of hay now lol!

I thought of letting her help me milk... But I would have had to lift my girls for her to fit and I don't think they would have liked that too much lol!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Give Hallie baby a kiss for me !


She got a hug and a kiss for you  and I told her you love her and miss her


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

She's super long bodied and dairy. A little rump high but its likely just an awkward growth stage. She will probably develop more depth as she gets older. I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Twisted Vines Farm said:


> She's super long bodied and dairy. A little rump high but its likely just an awkward growth stage. She will probably develop more depth as she gets older. I think she's gorgeous!


We weren't on very level ground either  so that made her a bit butt high


----------



## Trickyroo

You know , I forgot to tell you Skyla , that Hallie got herself stuck between two trees and I pulled and pulled but couldnt get her loose.
So I lubed her up with mineral oil and out she popped. 
Im thinking her length may have something to do with that.......:scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Laura!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: way too funny!!! Hahaha!! :slapfloor:


----------



## VincekFarm

Where was my personalized notification that you finally brought Hallie home?  LOL! 

Overall I think Hallie is quite a nice little doe. (Or big I guess!!)

Her topline could be a bit straighter, the more I look at the more I'm seeing a bit of a dip in the chine. I see how the ground could make her rump look higher, but I think the chine area wouldn't change. 
I like her rump, it is a nice change from Nigerians. She looks to be somewhat fleshy in her flank. I really like her brisket and her shoulder assembly looks great. I've seen a lot of Lamanchas that are down on their pasterns, so I'd watch for that but she looks alright. 

I also mentally place goats in the show ring from my perspective often. Usually we have similar placings, once in awhile there will be that judge that has it way off from what I expected. A lot of judges I find don't follow the scorecard at all which bugs me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Sorry Natasha!  I forgot.. Been so busy!

Thanks  
I'm quite pleased with her and am very excited to watch her grow and show her


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars: 

Laura, I'm gonna have my mom get tons of pictures and a video for you! 

Love the new avatar BTW


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Skyla  Im dying to see her at a show , lol.
No matter what happens , Im just happy I can say "thats my baby"


----------



## Trickyroo

I love that picture of HoneyBee  She such a scrumptious little baby !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep  She is such a love bug too! She has been really warming up  She is like my little shadow lol! 

She is adorable and I love that pic! She has such a beautiful face!


----------



## Trickyroo

Funny thing about these three. I usually have Yogi and maybe Sally with me up at the barn every night , but one time I left them both inside because it was so wet out. Well , when I was taking HoneyBee , Bill and Claire down to their pen , they didnt want to follow be as quickly and happily as they normally do. I was concerned some thing was wrong with them or they sensed some thing wasnt right. I eventually got them in their pen with cookies , but they sure took their time getting there ! Once in there, they were absolutely fine .
Next day I had the dogs out with me and wouldnt you know it , they all went down to their pen like their usual bouncy playful selves 
Go figure , but I think they were so used to running with the dogs that they felt uncomfortable without them ! They will follow them anywhere I noticed , lolol They seem to really love Yogi , but who doesnt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yogi is an awesome guy!  That's funny though!  They love their puppies  do you have all your dogs in the house??

Hallie like Dixie too  so that's good  and her and Pom Pom are glued at the hip


----------



## Trickyroo

I have six of my dogs in the house , my husbands shepherds are downstairs at night and out in the kennels during the day.

Thats why I have a Dyson . They really suck


----------



## Trickyroo

Hallie used to run after Yogi when he would chase the ball !
For some reason she used to get a real kick out of watching Yogi run after the ball , lolol. She would jump and twist and take off after him , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That's too sweet!  she loved her buddy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I have six of my dogs in the house , my husbands shepherds are downstairs at night and out in the kennels during the day.
> 
> Thats why I have a Dyson . They really suck


I can't imagine that many in the house! LOL!

ROFL!! Very nice pun! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , its still a real blur to me too , lolol 
A black and white with a little brown in it blur


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank goodness for vacuums and swiffers , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yep.. We have one dog in the house and my mom vacuums like three times a day! ROFL!


----------



## Trickyroo

If people come to my house and have a problem with pet 
hair and maybe a few feathers , maybe a goat berry or two, thats their problem . My husband vacuums too, but the proverbial hair ball is sure to show up at the worst times , lolol. What can you do :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I agree! I think it's rather amusing myself! They get all grossed out :ROFL:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Trickyroo said:


> You know , I forgot to tell you Skyla , that Hallie got herself stuck between two trees and I pulled and pulled but couldnt get her loose.
> So I lubed her up with mineral oil and out she popped.
> Im thinking her length may have something to do with that.......:scratch:


:laugh::slapfloor:sorry but that visual is just too funny! Now I remember why i miss TGS, been on FB too much.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

OK, here is one from FB, to go with Trickyroo's visual. Gotta read this! http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2013/10/foul-fetchings-flashing-lights_28.html


----------

